# amp installation



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

i have this amplifier lying around my house and i was wondering how to install it in my car its a 2004 nissan sentra. theres no wires or anything for it so let me know what i would need to buy.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the wiring kit.

Comes with power, ground, RCA, remote, speaker wire, inline fuse.

Power runs from your battery to the amp (+12) with the inline fuse no more then 18" from the battery.

Ground runs from the amp to the chassis of the car.

RCA runs from the Head Unit to the amp, (L and R channels)

Remote runs from the headunit to the amp (turns the amp on/off with the headunit)

Speaker wire runs from the amp to the speakers/sub (positive and negitive)

You'll have to run the power wire through the engine bay, down the length of the car (pull up your door sills and hid it there) and back into your trunk. Most people reccomend running the RCA on the OPPOSITE side of the power wire to keep from interfearance. Some people have a problem with it, some don't, really depends on the quality of wire you get. The remote will be ran in the same fasion. There are plenty of grounds in the trunk, just scrape away any paint on the chassis where you attach it to (just remove a bolt)


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> .
> 
> You'll have to run the power wire through the engine bay, down the length of the car (pull up your door sills and hid it there) and back into your trunk.


I had the amp in my old Cavalier set up the same way. But a few people have said that it is better to run the power wire through the firewall instead of the length of the doorway becase there is a chance that a fire may spark. My question is if this is really a hazard or if people are just trying to get me to spend $70 bucks to have them do it. I had no problems up untill I got rid of the car.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jobeken said:


> I had the amp in my old Cavalier set up the same way. But a few people have said that it is better to run the power wire through the firewall instead of the length of the doorway becase there is a chance that a fire may spark. My question is if this is really a hazard or if people are just trying to get me to spend $70 bucks to have them do it. I had no problems up untill I got rid of the car.


Why cant you just run it throught the firewall yourself?


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I could but it would just be easier to run it down the door. Just wanna know if its a good idea.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

I preffer fire wall, just drill or go through a grommett, much neater in my Pathy.


----------

